# Will Bama Make Georgia their recruiting hotbed?



## fairhopebama (Mar 3, 2010)

Recruits from Georgia a wealth of talent


Published: Tuesday, March 2, 2010 at 3:30 a.m. 
Last Modified: Monday, March 1, 2010 at 11:19 p.m. 
( page of 4 )

The University of Alabama football coaching staff is raiding the state of Georgia for top recruits for the class of 2011. The Peach State is known for producing elite talent, with this year's class no exception.



Alabama has offered scholarships to at least 15 players from Georgia, with several having visited Tuscaloosa in the last few months. The Crimosn Tide is in the lead for a signature or listed as a favorite with many early in the recruiting process.

The coaching staff got the ball rolling with the commitment of Shannon Brown, a middle linebacker from Cook County High School in Adel, Ga.

“I think their academics was the biggest factor in my decision,” said Brown. “I like how they want you to leave with a diploma, provide tutoring, and stay on you to do well in the classroom.”

A pair of teammates favoring Alabama include Isaiah Crowell, Scout.com five-star running back, and Gabe Wright, Scout.com National 100 defensive tackle from Carver High School in Columbus, Ga. Crowell has recently named Alabama his leader over childhood favorite Georgia. He does not plan to make a decision anytime soon.

“I like Alabama because I'm real comfortable with the coaches there, and I like the players too,” Crowell told Scout.com. “I've got a good relationship with them. I love how they run the ball. They really showcase the back. I also like Coach Nick Saban and his whole staff.”

Gabe Wright is possibly on the verge of making a commitment, with the Tide as the solid leader.

“Alabama is on top,” said Wright. “I love the tradition. I went there last year for the Arkansas game. I heard ‘Bear' Bryant talk on the highlights and I fell in love. I wanted to put on a jersey and go play right there. It would be great to hear it every week.”

James Vaughters, from Tucker High School and ranked the No. 2 middle linebacker by Scout.com, has visited Tuscaloosa. He has more than 30 scholarship offers and recently trimmed his list to Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Georgia Tech, North Carolina, Ohio State, Southern Cal, Texas and Stanford.

“They have a great staff, great facilities, and Coach Saban will have them competing for championships every year,” Vaughters told Scout.com. “Based on what I saw, they will continue to get better and continue to put their best players in he NFL.”

Xzavier Dickson, Scout.com three-star defensive end from Griffin High School, holds scholarship offers from several schools including Alabama, Auburn, Florida State, Georgia, Georgia Tech, Ole Miss, Oklahoma and Texas Tech.

“I talked to Coach (Kirby) Smart, and he really knows what he is talking about,” said Dickson. “He is a cool coach and he is the one recruiting me for Alabama. He runs the 3-4 defense, and I think I could really fit into that.”

Damian Swann, Scout.com four-star safety from Grady High School in Atlanta, Ga., has scholarship offers from across the country including Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Ohio State, Tennessee, Southern Cal and West Virginia. He grew up a fan of the in-state Bulldogs, but they will battle Alabama for his signature.

“I went over to see Alabama play Arkansas and I loved it over there,” said Swann. “I met the coaches, I talked to some of the staff, they showed me around the campus and I liked everything. The fans were great. I loved the atmosphere.”

Alabama has offered a pair of teammates at Valdosta High School: Jay Rome, Scout.com No. 1-ranked tight end, and three-star safety Malcolm Mitchell. Alabama was the first school to extend an offer to Mitchell, who now also holds offers from Auburn, Florida and Georgia.

“It feels good having my first offer and being that Alabama was first to find me really stands out to me,” said Mitchell. “I have not been there before, but I know they are a good team, and they just won a national championship. They are high on my list now.”

Watts Dantzler, Scout.com three-star offensive tackle from Dalton High School, named his top five schools as Alabama, Auburn, Georgia, Tennessee and Vanderbilt.

“Alabama is a great school,” said Dantzler. “They are coming off a national championship. Coach Saban has a great track record. They have a very loud stadium and great fan support.”

Alabama has also extended scholarship offers to Ray Drew, Scout.com four-star defensive end from Thomas County Central High School in Thomasville; C.J. Uzomah, four-star quarterback from North Gwinnett High School in Suwanee; A.J. Johnson, three-star outside linebacker from Gainesville High School; Sterling Bailey, three-star defensive end from East Hall High School in Gainesville; Quan Bray, three-star running back from Calloway High School in Hogansville; and Christian Conley, three-star wide receiver from North Paulding High School in Dallas, Ga.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 3, 2010)

There was a time when the Poochies got most of the in state guys. makes you want to shed a tear.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 3, 2010)

I think both teams in Alabama will do well in the state of Georgia..


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I think both teams in Alabama will do well in the state of Georgia..



I think you are right. Kirby will be earning his pay recruiting in GA this year.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, there has been a lot of population growth in GA, particularly metro and N. GA., over the last 20-25 years.  We have loads of yankees and other undesirables moving here.  They are not real Georgians and do not have real ties to the state  or any of the schools here.  They do not like grits, have never been to Columbus or Macon, and they speak with funny accents.  If their parents went to college, they attended some pathetic yankee excuse for a college experience like Ohio State, Penn State, or SUNY-Cesspool.  A lot of those transplants will be up for grabs by schools all over the country.  If we are lucky, the rest of their families will leave too.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 3, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Unfortunately, there has been a lot of population growth in GA, particularly metro and N. GA., over the last 20-25 years.  We have loads of yankees and other undesirables moving here.  They are not real Georgians and do not have real ties to the state  or any of the schools here.  They do not like grits, have never been to Columbus or Macon, and they speak with funny accents.  If their parents went to college, they attended some pathetic yankee excuse for a college experience like Ohio State, Penn State, or SUNY-Cesspool.  A lot of those transplants will be up for grabs by schools all over the country.  If we are lucky, the rest of their families will leave too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

The truth is, UGA has had back to back dsissapointing seasons and our recruiting is down a bit as a result.  One good season remedies that.

As for Auburn, they certainly had a good recruiting year but if yall want to keep recruiting that way, you're gonna have to do better than this past season.  Same thing with us, if we wanna recruit the way we have in years past, we've gotta play better.

As long as Alabama puts a good team on the field they will recruit well.  That's not rocket science.  But why Paul Johnson and Mark Richt aren't raising you know what about Napolean playing in the dome every year is beyond me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> There was a time when the Poochies got most of the in state guys. makes you want to shed a tear.



Obsessed aren't we?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2010)

They have to, because the kids from Alabama can't pass kindergarten much less college.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *
> Florida has had a whole lot more "yankees and other undesirables" in the invasion  than Georgia and they seem to be able to keep the talent home.
> See; Florida Gators.........
> 
> ...



Well if it's that great down there what are you doing here???????


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 3, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> They have to, because the kids from Alabama can't pass kindergarten much less college.



And if they go to UGA it seems they can't PASS a football nor can they catch one. If they want to see a full trophy case they are going to have to PASS through T-town.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 3, 2010)

The state of GA produced more SEC signees than any other state last year. UGA can't sign them all. Just like Florida, some are bound to leave. The state of Alabama just doesn't have the same amount of SEC caliber players playing HS football so naturally there are only going to be a couple leave the state. Places like Valdosta are much closer to FSU than UGA just like Columbus is to AU. That said, UGA does need to do a better job reeling them in from within the states borders.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well if it's that great down there what are you doing here???????



Good post BJ


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2010)

Like Green said you cant sign them all. This year Ga. is loaded with recruits. Like brad said as well UGA has to start wining. That changes alot of things. You win you recruit well!


----------



## bullgator (Mar 3, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The state of GA produced more SEC signees than any other state last year. UGA can't sign them all. Just like Florida, some are bound to leave. The state of Alabama just doesn't have the same amount of SEC caliber players playing HS football so naturally there are only going to be a couple leave the state. Places like Valdosta are much closer to FSU than UGA just like Columbus is to AU. That said, UGA does need to do a better job reeling them in from within the states borders.



That's really no excuse considering UGA has probably less in state competition for recruiting than any state they border.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

You girls are so funny.  Yall talk constantly about how bad of a program we are and how great yall are by comparison.  Whatever, we don't care.  What's so funny is reading these posts made by the same people that love to talk about how arrogant we UGA fans supposedly are.  LOL.  I've come to believe that this board is crawling with some of the biggest hypocrites that God ever breathed life into.  I mean it's funny, but yall seem to do it without any sense of irony.

Anyway, yall go ahead and sound the funeral dirge and you lizzards and elephants smother each other with kisses for all I care.  It will be that much funnier later on down the road.

And I'd like to reiterate what Unicoi said, if it's so great over in lizzard and bammer land, seems like yall would stay there or at the very least stay on bammer and lizzard boards.  That's the other funny part, yall whine incessantly about the behavior of the UGA fans both on this board and in this state.  Yet a bunch of you live here and frequent a a Georgia Outdoor News forum.  LOL.  It would be like us moving to Florida or Alabama and complaining about the behavior of Gator or Tide fans.  You would tell us to shut up and rightfully so.  If I was a smart little lizzard or elephant and I didn't like what UGA fans had to say, I wouldn't frequent boards sponsored by outdoor publications that said school was in.  It's really that simple, nobody makes you come here.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You girls are so funny.  Yall talk constantly about how bad of a program we are and how great yall are by comparison.  Whatever, we don't care.  What's so funny is reading these posts made by the same people that love to talk about how arrogant we UGA fans supposedly are.  LOL.  I've come to believe that this board is crawling with some of the biggest hypocrites that God ever breathed life into.  I mean it's funny, but yall seem to do it without any sense of irony.
> 
> Anyway, yall go ahead and sound the funeral dirge and you lizzards and elephants smother each other with kisses for all I care.  It will be that much funnier later on down the road.
> 
> And I'd like to reiterate what Unicoi said, if it's so great over in lizzard and bammer land, seems like yall would stay there or at the very least stay on bammer and lizzard boards.  That's the other funny part, yall whine incessantly about the behavior of the UGA fans both on this board and in this state.  Yet a bunch of you live here and frequent a a Georgia Outdoor News forum.  LOL.  It would be like us moving to Florida or Alabama and complaining about the behavior of Gator or Tide fans.  You would tell us to shut up and rightfully so.  If I was a smart little lizzard or elephant and I didn't like what UGA fans had to say, I wouldn't frequent boards sponsored by outdoor publications that said school was in.  It's really that simple, nobody makes you come here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *You sure are sensitive Junior! Maybe you need to go over to the Campfire forum and get in the PMS discussion with the rest of the girls...............*



No thank you maam.  But I run on back over there and tell all your fellow hens that I do appreciate yall's invitation.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You girls are so funny.  Yall talk constantly about how bad of a program we are and how great yall are by comparison.  Whatever, we don't care.  What's so funny is reading these posts made by the same people that love to talk about how arrogant we UGA fans supposedly are.  LOL.  I've come to believe that this board is crawling with some of the biggest hypocrites that God ever breathed life into.  I mean it's funny, but yall seem to do it without any sense of irony.
> 
> Anyway, yall go ahead and sound the funeral dirge and you lizzards and elephants smother each other with kisses for all I care.  It will be that much funnier later on down the road.
> 
> And I'd like to reiterate what Unicoi said, if it's so great over in lizzard and bammer land, seems like yall would stay there or at the very least stay on bammer and lizzard boards.  That's the other funny part, yall whine incessantly about the behavior of the UGA fans both on this board and in this state.  Yet a bunch of you live here and frequent a a Georgia Outdoor News forum.  LOL.  It would be like us moving to Florida or Alabama and complaining about the behavior of Gator or Tide fans.  You would tell us to shut up and rightfully so.  If I was a smart little lizzard or elephant and I didn't like what UGA fans had to say, I wouldn't frequent boards sponsored by outdoor publications that said school was in.  It's really that simple, nobody makes you come here.



Well ParrrrDunnnnn us for trying to have a conversation on your forum  . The off-season is slow and we're just grasping for straws to keep things lively. Now excuuuuuuuse me while I go hug an elephant on my way to looking up the meaning of "DIRGE"......


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Well ParrrrDunnnnn us for trying to have a conversation on your forum  . The off-season is slow and we're just grasping for straws to keep things lively. Now excuuuuuuuse me while I go hug an elephant on my way to looking up the meaning of "DIRGE"......


----------



## bullgator (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I'm thinkin you bad ole mean Gators and Pachyderms hurted the leghumpers widdle feelwins an now he wants yall to get outta his yard.*



Well, if I gotta leave......I'm peeing on the gnome statue on the way out .


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I'm thinkin you bad ole mean Gators and Pachyderms hurted the leghumpers widdle feelwins an now he wants yall to get outta his yard.*



It wasn't me that got in one of these threads and recited a story about being picked on by other fans.  LOL.


----------



## flip0302 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I think the real key to it all is even Georgia boys know that there best shot at being on a Championship team, gettting superior level coaching and the exposure they seek is in Tuscalloosa. Richt's staff versus the staff on Saban...lets have a blackout. LOL


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

flip0302 said:


> Wow, I think the real key to it all is even Georgia boys know that there best shot at being on a Championship team, gettting superior level coaching and the exposure they seek is in Tuscalloosa. Richt's staff versus the staff on Saban...lets have a blackout. LOL



No doubt that Napolean is a great coach with an awsome staff in place.  I don't think any Dawg here has argued otherwise.  But with the new defensive staff we are pretty excited about the chances for improvement.


----------



## jwea89 (Mar 3, 2010)

most schools would die for florida or georgia to be their recruiting hotbeds...two states that produce the most talent year in and year out


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Twernt me neither, it was one of them Georgia boys, Georgia Tech that is.*



Didn't say it was you.  You made the dumb post so I pointed that out.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2010)

Somebody is going to get a PM


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2010)

fairhope said:


> And if they go to UGA it seems they can't PASS a football nor can they catch one. If they want to see a full trophy case they are going to have to PASS through T-town.



Hmmm, seems that in recent years, UGA has outPASSED UA.


----------



## riprap (Mar 4, 2010)

If there is Good in Alabama then it MUST have came out of Georgia.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Here ya go Betty, maybe this will help with the cramps and crankiness.
> *



Well I'm not a doctor but help yourself.  You'll probably feel better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, seems that in recent years, UGA has outPASSED UA.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, seems that in recent years, UGA has outPASSED UA.



I guess you need to check your 2009 Stats there as you seem a little MISSguided.. Bama put up 2573 yards passing to UGA's 2457, ( not a big difference) However Bama did not have to pass the ball much this year as they had 2806 rushing compared to the leghumpers 1885. And just to help you out for future MISSguided posts that you may want to put on here, Bama total offense was 5379 compared to UGA's 4342. Tell me when you will be Passing through T-town and I might hook you up with a math tutor.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

Since the UF fans want to be able to call us "leg humpers" without fear of reprisal from the mods and have been able to do so, can we in turn refer to them as the child molestors?  

One makes as much sense as the other.  They are referring to us UGA fans as "leg humpers."  So far as I know, nobody here partakes in such behavior or talks about it.  Niether do any of our players.  Niether have any of the Ugas as far as we all know.  But they act as if that's what we are all about.

Someone in a fairly visible position in the Florida program was in fact caught with child porn.  So if we are going to make generlizations and use stupid names, that one actually has more basis than "leg humpers."  

So can we henceforth refer to them that way?  I won't call them that until I've been given the green light by the mods.

As for Bama, it's  long been said that Bear Bryant was a drunk.  Can we call Bama fans the  Alcoholics?  It's rumored that he also  cheated on his wife and was abusive toward her.  Can we refer to the Bama fans as the wife beating tools with zipper problems?  I'll wait for the verdict on that one too.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont think GA will be Bama's "hot bed" but it makes it a little easier to compete with some recruits due to UGA  being the only school in the state worth going to ..  Bama has a in state competition with the barn, UF has to compete with multiple schools.  UGA doesn't compete with anyone thats located with in the state, and they can only sign so many so there is a lot left  in the state to recruit.  But I think the majority still comes from within Alabama.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Come on man,
> 
> You're throwing around words words like:
> Gaytors, gaytards, Hitler, Napoleon, CUM, Florduh, ankle biters, ladies, girls, clueless, lizards, St Timmie, windbag of a homer, morons, thin skinned, loudmouth, sparky,dumb post, skanky,  hate, drunk, wife beating tools with zipper problems, child molesters and now you want the moderators to jump in because you can't take a little of what you've been dishing out.
> ...



Ok this is coming from the same person who has been following me around the forum commenting on my every post getting bent out of shape about threads that I start, whining about what I said to some guy who claims to have been picked on by Dawgs.  This same person gives a comprehensive list of what he perceives as every epithet that I've used and even makes up some that I've never used. 

Do you think maybe you could fill up all this free time of yours with something besides me?  I'm not interested in being your date.

With all this in mind can you see how funny it is that you are lecturing me on perspective?  I am so glad you came along Black and Decker (does that hurt you feelings too?) you are absolutely cracking me up.

I know you can barely read but where did I ask the mods to "jump in?"  I'm all for yall calling us leg humpers as long as we can call yall child molestors.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 4, 2010)

Since 2002 Alabama has signed 24 players from the state of Georgia. Only 9 have been 4 stars, no 5 stars. UGA on the other hand has signed 136 from the state of Georgia 70 being 4 stars and 7 being 5 star. I give the data acc. of +/- 2.

Anyway that should end this discussion until several years have past and new data comes in, but please continue the trolling back and forth. Yawnnnnnn


----------



## bullgator (Mar 4, 2010)

Well this proves one thing.....you can't judge a thread by it's title!!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Mar 4, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The state of GA produced more SEC signees than any other state last year. UGA can't sign them all. Just like Florida, some are bound to leave. The state of Alabama just doesn't have the same amount of SEC caliber players playing HS football so naturally there are only going to be a couple leave the state. Places like Valdosta are much closer to FSU than UGA just like Columbus is to AU. That said, UGA does need to do a better job reeling them in from within the states borders.



UGA did not sign alot of top guys from Georgia. Out of the top 15 recruits in Georgia last year only 4 went to a in state school and all 4 went to Georgia. Only 3 of the top 15 recruits  from Alabama left the state . Only 4 of the top 15 recruits in Florida left the state .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2010)

good lawd, people!!!
Coaches will go to whatever state has the talent they are looking for. If it means getting on a plane and flying to California( or wherever) to get a talented player, that's what they( Saban, Meyer, Richt, etc.) will do.
The days of a particular school owning in state players are over. Top recruits will go wherever they have the best shot at starting and being see on TV.
Any of you coming to WARIII this weekend?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 4, 2010)

Alabama, Auburn, Florida State, Florida, Tennessee, South Carolina and many others, have always had a bunch of Georgia players on their teams, every year! Georgia is heavily recruited by many schools, and rightfully so.

All of you who are enjoying great successful runs with your favorite teams lately; just remember this - bad years will come and y'all will be down and heart-broken like us DAWGS have been the last few years. What goes around comes around!! It will happen!

I think you Florida fans will start to suffer for a few years and begin doing so this year. I really do. I'm sure most of y'all would agree. Y'all did a great job in recruiting, but it may take 3 to 4 years for the talent to gel.

Anyway, you bammer-boys might drop off for awhile too!

Just my humble opinion. Who knows. All I have to say is...


*GO DAWGS!*​


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Hey Accubond,
> 
> You should be a little happier, when sgd is hatin on me and the Mighty Gators he's not kicking you Tennessee guys around. Course you can jump in here anytime you want, the water is gettin warmer all the time.
> 
> You don't have to thank me.*



Pfffffffttt.Whatever 'bond's faults are, he's got a sense of humor and he's not thin skinned.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd, people!!!
> Coaches will go to whatever state has the talent they are looking for. If it means getting on a plane and flying to California( or wherever) to get a talented player, that's what they( Saban, Meyer, Richt, etc.) will do.
> The days of a particular school owning in state players are over. Top recruits will go wherever they have the best shot at starting and being see on TV.
> Any of you coming to WARIII this weekend?



Best post of this thread so far..........


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Best post of this thread so far..........



I agree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Junior, you gotta quit stalking me, folks are gonna think you like me.
> 
> Why can't you be more like him then?
> 
> ...



Once again.



Ok this is coming from the same person who has been following me around the forum commenting on my every post getting bent out of shape about threads that I start, whining about what I said to some guy who claims to have been picked on by Dawgs. This same person gives a comprehensive list of what he perceives as every epithet that I've used and even makes up some that I've never used. 

Do you think maybe you could fill up all this free time of yours with something besides me? I'm not interested in being your date.

With all this in mind can you see how funny it is that you are lecturing me on perspective? I am so glad you came along Black and Decker (does that hurt you feelings too?) you are absolutely cracking me up.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I guess you need to check your 2009 Stats there as you seem a little MISSguided.. Bama put up 2573 yards passing to UGA's 2457, ( not a big difference) However Bama did not have to pass the ball much this year as they had 2806 rushing compared to the leghumpers 1885. And just to help you out for future MISSguided posts that you may want to put on here, Bama total offense was 5379 compared to UGA's 4342. Tell me when you will be Passing through T-town and I might hook you up with a math tutor.



READ my lips ... in recent meetings, when Georgia has played Alabama, Georgia has outpassed Alabama.  For someone from Alabama to be telling anyone about math lessons is like Al Gore giving a climate seminar on global warming.  Just NO creditability.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *This type of response is not giving me much hope for you to be aspiring.
> 
> Let's try again.*



When you start acting like you have some sense I might take you seriously enough to "try again."


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 5, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> READ my lips ... in recent meetings, when Georgia has played Alabama, Georgia has outpassed Alabama.  For someone from Alabama to be telling anyone about math lessons is like Al Gore giving a climate seminar on global warming.  Just NO creditability.




After your math tutor has you count the NC trophies, which should be a major accomplishment for you since there are more than 10, have him/her take you to an English Tutor. You are not getting any credit for your spelling of credibility... By the way, I can't see the lips of posters on here. Most peoples lips don't move when they type....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 5, 2010)

I leave you children for a few weeks and look what happens.  Looks like some of you need a time out in your room.

To get this thread back on track; there was a period of time I call B S, that means "Before Saban"; which was a time we could hardly get an out of state recruit.  Shula couldn't get a kid from middle school to commit to Bama if the kid lived out of state.

I just wish the season would hurry up and get here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *READ my lips ...  For someone from Georgia to be telling anyone about "having some sense" is like Al Gore giving a climate seminar on global warming. Just NO creditability.
> *




...said the guy who moved to S/W GEORGIA.

Ron White is right.  You just can't fix it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2010)

fairhope said:


> After your math tutor has you count the NC trophies, which should be a major accomplishment for you since there are more than 10, have him/her take you to an English Tutor. You are not getting any credit for your spelling of credibility... By the way, I can't see the lips of posters on here. Most peoples lips don't move when they type....



Ah yes, those NC trophies.  The bulk of which were won when they gave em out like candy.

Yes I know we haven't won one since 1980.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...said the guy who moved to S/W GEORGIA.
> 
> Ron White is right.  You just can't fix it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *SGPoochie,
> 
> Again you are missing the point, I'll type this a little slower so as to help you understand.
> 
> ...



It never ceases to amaze me how you accuse me of behavior that you are guilty of yourself.  Take out the cute name that you used for me and you know who that advice sounds like it was meant for?  You. 

Nobody here is mad, has veins popping, is lonely, or wee weed up (whatever that means) unless you are.  I'm not the one on the hate trip sport.  I'm having fun getting under your skin and reading this bullcrap that you post about how cool, calm, and collected, and above the fray you are.  it's so hilarious and transparent that I can hardly believe you are typing it.  You are the one that found this important enough to check out my post count.  I couldn't care less how often you post, I just get a chuckle out of your posts.  If you need some time away from the computer and need a little break you go right ahead little fella.  I understand if you've worked yourself up so much that you're tired.  And if Georgia is a place filled with dumb people as you claim, what does that make you for moving here?  You're in over your head man and I'm having a good time watching you struggle.

Now go take a rest and play with your little dollie in your avatar.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ron White is right.  You just can't fix it.



Nail meet head.................


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2010)

Brad you shouldnt be so hard on new guy!!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ah yes, those NC trophies.  The bulk of which were won when they gave em out like candy.
> 
> Yes I know we haven't won one since 1980.



1980? Has it been that long? And I thought Bama's dry spell was long.


----------



## Rednec (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe UA has more money & less yankees/undesireables?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Let me guess, you 2 are SGPoochies second and third brain cells?
> *



Let me guess...... your the one who LOVES all things Florida, then you move to Georgia.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Reading is not a strength of yours, is it?*



Typing is not a strength of yours is it??????


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Brad's actually alright once you get past the overly judgmental, self righteous, pretentious, know it all...Oh forget it..*



You might wanna look in the mirror......because what you just described fits yourself to a T...........




DeWalt said:


> *Reading is not a strength of yours, is it?*
> 
> Stop guessing and show me any post stating that "I love all things Florida".
> I like lots of things about Georgia, I even cheer for the poochies to win most of the games they play.
> ...



Not guessing...... just read all of your posts bashing anything and everything Georgia whether it's the Dawgs or the people from here.... Pretty easy call. Congrats on being born and raised in Fla...... you want a cookie for that???


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Let me guess, you 2 are SGPoochies second and third brain cells?
> *



You sound jealous.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Brad's actually alright once you get past the overly judgmental, self righteous, pretentious, know it all...Oh forget it..*



...said the guy that cries about personal attacks.  They don't get much more personal than this but it's fine by me.  I know that you know I don't care and that's what makes you go nuclear on me like this.

And B.J. is right, that quote of yours is a far better description of you than I have made thus far.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Reading is not a strength of yours, is it?*
> 
> Stop guessing and show me any post stating that "I love all things Florida".
> I like lots of things about Georgia, I even cheer for the poochies to win most of the games they play.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 7, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Brad you shouldnt be so hard on new guy!!!!!!



He wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Let me guess, you 2 are SGPoochies second and third brain cells?
> *



Somebody hasnt made any friends yet!!! Yes brad he does sound jealous


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> SGD, the Queen of Denial.
> 
> WOW. I sure got you girls panties twisted up didn't I?
> 
> ...


I thought you were done yeasterday!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> SGD, the Queen of Denial.
> 
> WOW. I sure got you girls panties twisted up didn't I?
> 
> ...



Whatever makes you feel warm and fuzzy..........


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 7, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I thought you were done yeasterday!!!



You too?  He said he was leaving for a while yesterday and that didn't last a day.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> SGD, the Queen of Denial.
> 
> WOW. I sure got you girls panties twisted up didn't I?
> 
> ...



Queen of denial you say?  I guess that makes you my jester.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow....this pillow fight is still going on????


----------



## ACguy (Mar 7, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Wow....this pillow fight is still going on????



That’s what happens when you get a cocky UGA fan and a cocky UF fan in the same thread .  For once I am not the big mouth cocky UF fan .  Looks like they are having fun  .


----------



## bullgator (Mar 7, 2010)

ACguy said:


> That’s what happens when you get a cocky UGA fan and a cocky UF fan in the same thread .  For once I am not the big mouth cocky UF fan .  Looks like they are having fun  .



As long as they're having fun!
Just don't want anyone getting "Prosided" during spring drills .


----------



## madsnooker89 (Mar 8, 2010)

i think south ga dawg is mad because Dewalt dont swing like him 
and south georgia dawg stop hittin on him he aint your sister


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2010)

fairhope said:


> After your math tutor has you count the NC trophies, which should be a major accomplishment for you since there are more than 10, have him/her take you to an English Tutor. You are not getting any credit for your spelling of credibility... By the way, I can't see the lips of posters on here. Most peoples lips don't move when they type....



Math in Alabama ... isn't that where they teach you to count your toes so you can double your output to 20. 

Whenever I use any form of technology to communicate with someone from Alabama, I also speak out loud and use sign language.  That nearly triples the chances they will understand.  Takes it from 1% to 3%.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Hey, I was using more than one finger.
> 
> Try reading it again, I edited it.



You need to leave Georgia and move to Alabama.  Then you could raise the IQ of both states.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 8, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> READ my lips ... in recent meetings, when Georgia has played Alabama, Georgia has outpassed Alabama.  For someone from Alabama to be telling anyone about math lessons is like Al Gore giving a climate seminar on global warming.  Just NO creditability.




UGA _HAD_ to pass...they could not run,...and were getting whooped


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> UGA _HAD_ to pass...they could not run,...and were getting whooped



Don't confuse him with the facts. In the most recent meeting Bama was up by 31 at halftime during the blackout that went bad. All we did the second half was pound the ball with the run. When we had to move it we did with ease. I really don't know if we outmatched you talent wise or just with IQ's. Get your head out of the mud.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Nah,     I'm done now.
> 
> It was fun for awhile but now I feel kinda dirty.......
> 
> ...



What are you babbling about old man?  

If you were done why are you still whining about it?  How appropriate that your screen name and now your avatar are both the names of TOOL companies.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2010)

madsnooker89 said:


> i think south ga dawg is mad because Dewalt dont swing like him
> and south georgia dawg stop hittin on him he aint your sister



That was deep.  You might want to just stay under the radar little buddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Somebody hasnt made any friends yet!!! Yes brad he does sound jealous



Well he has one friend.  Whoever Kevina is posting as now.  I love how this guy thinks we don't know he is proside.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 8, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> You need to leave Georgia and move to Alabama.  Then you could raise the IQ of both states.



Now I like that one.....gonna have to use it sometime!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 8, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> What are you babbling about old man?
> 
> If you were done why are you still whining about it?  How appropriate that your screen name and now your avatar are both the names of TOOL companies.




Bwaaahahaha!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well he has one friend.  Whoever Kevina is posting as now.  I love how this guy thinks we don't know he is proside.



 Its like a liar. They lie so much they start beleiving their own lies! Point is he thinks hes pulling it off!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Its like a liar. They lie so much they start beleiving their own lies! Point is he thinks hes pulling it off!



Oh I know.  I love it.  I know how much it's killing him that he has to hide from that.  He was bragging about how I had "been trying to get him banned for a year but it was NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN."  About three days later he had gone the way of the T Rex.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I know.  I love it.  I know how much it's killing him that he has to hide from that.  He was bragging about how I had "been trying to get him banned for a year but it was NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN."  About three days later he had gone the way of the T Rex.



 I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How about it "DeWalt?"  Any thoughts on this matter?

Oh I forgot.

You're not gonna post in here anymore.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2010)

Man thats alot of copying and pasting good job PROSIDE!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Man thats alot of copying and pasting good job PROSIDE!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought this thread was about UGA's inability to lock down key talent in state, losing  said talent to the elite Schools from out of State...I can understand how you dawgs might want to shift emphasis here....
by the way, why did Proside banned anyway?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Man thats alot of copying and pasting good job PROSIDE!





South GA Dawg said:


> Well he has one friend.  Whoever Kevina is posting as now.  I love how this guy thinks we don't know he is proside.



I will be sure to let KevinA and Proside know that they had a lasting effect on you guys. How long have they been gone and still you guys are looking over your shoulders. What was it about them, was it the "Perfect Storm" thread? Was it the way Proside always brought up what has happened in the GA/FL series the last 20 years? Was it the emoticons that Proside used after each sentence or word? Was it the way KevinA got on you about your obsession with John Parker Wilson? I am sure that they have moved on with Life after GON, but would love to hear that they changed a few lives in the process. RTR


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Man thats alot of copying and pasting good job PROSIDE!





Unicoidawg said:


>




I think you girls should maybe ease off smokin that funny stuff so early in the day.

It would be a shame to burn out the few brain cells you have left.

Just Say No


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> I just love a story with a happy ending.
> 
> 
> I thought I would share with all my fans on this sports forum.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I will be sure to let KevinA and Proside know that they had a lasting effect on you guys. How long have they been gone and still you guys are looking over your shoulders. What was it about them, was it the "Perfect Storm" thread? Was it the way Proside always brought up what has happened in the GA/FL series the last 20 years? Was it the emoticons that Proside used after each sentence or word? Was it the way KevinA got on you about your obsession with John Parker Wilson? I am sure that they have moved on with Life after GON, but would love to hear that they changed a few lives in the process. RTR



Why don't you join them?

Like those two lovers didn't keep obsessing about Ol Red until the day they were banned.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> I just love a story with a happy ending.
> 
> 
> I thought I would share with all my fans on this sports forum.
> ...



I thought you were done here.  That's what, twice that you've talked crap that you can't back up?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

fairhope said:


> DeWalt said:
> 
> 
> > I just love a story with a happy ending.
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't you join them?
> 
> Like those two lovers didn't keep obsessing about Ol Red until the day they were banned.



There is no doubt in my mind that you would love to see all rival fans off of this site. Just think one big Dawg House where you all could talk about how great you are without any resistance or someone bringing you back down to reality. 

As for joining them, not so quick. Someone has to be the voice of reason on here if you know what I mean.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

fairhope said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that you would love to see all rival fans off of this site. Just think one big Dawg House where you all could talk about how great you are without any resistance or someone bringing you back down to reality.
> 
> As for joining them, not so quick. Someone has to be the voice of reason on here if you know what I mean.



No doubt in your mind huh?  You know jack crap son.  As far as reality is concerned, I love how when a UGA fan gives rival fans the same jazz that they give us, all the sudden we are evil incarnate and devoid of any sense whatsoever.  I don't know how much of a problem you have the stuff that I post, a little or a lot, and don't care.  But if you were all that interested in reality you would be able to realize that we UGA fans have by no means got the market cornered on stirring the pot.  If you have a problem with something that I say, take the time to see if maybe the person it was aimed at asked for it.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2010)

I admit freely that I will now, show me one UGA poster who has been banned,...so far I've seen...2 Bama, and 2 gators banned...other than Ol Red (forgot about him)what other poochie got punted?


By the way, SGD...who is that in your avatar?


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I thought you were done here.  That's what, twice that you've talked crap that you can't back up?




*OK,...........I'll admit it...I'm weak and have no character



I mean well when I say I'm gonna quit pulling on your pigtails and taking away your little dollies, 
but then you come skipping back up here with that "kick me" sign taped to your back. 


It just gets too easy for me to punt you back on the short bus and I just haven't had the willpower to resist.

My bad!

*


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I admit freely that I will now, show me one UGA poster who has been banned,...so far I've seen...2 Bama, and 2 gators banned...other than Ol Red (forgot about him)what other poochie got punted?
> 
> 
> By the way, SGD...who is that in your avatar?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well he has one friend.  Whoever Kevina is posting as now.  I love how this guy thinks we don't know he is proside.





South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't you join them?
> 
> Like those two lovers didn't keep obsessing about Ol Red until the day they were banned.




Wow, I can't believe that this is being tolerated in a G rated forum. What I see here is an unsubstantiated accusation about two men's sexuality. I know both of these men and your accusation, in a public forum, could not be further from the truth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *OK,...........I'll admit it...I'm weak and have no character
> 
> 
> Everybody knew that the first time you logged on.
> ...



Keep trying Proside.  You couldn't handle me the first go round.  You definitely can't do it trying to talk your crap and hide from the mods at the same time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I admit freely that I will now, show me one UGA poster who has been banned,...so far I've seen...2 Bama, and 2 gators banned...other than Ol Red (forgot about him)what other poochie got punted?
> 
> 
> By the way, SGD...who is that in your avatar?



That's me.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I admit freely that I will now, show me one UGA poster who has been banned,...so far I've seen...2 Bama, and 2 gators banned...other than Ol Red (forgot about him)what other poochie got punted?
> 
> 
> By the way, SGD...who is that in your avatar?



Man y'all sound like a bunch of Democrats now...

Seriously? So because more Bammers and Gators have been banned, all of a sudden the GON Sports Forum is unconstitutional???? What in the WORLD does the number of one team's fans that have been banned have to do with A N Y T H I N G ???


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Man y'all sound like a bunch of Democrats now...
> 
> Seriously? So because more Bammers and Gators have been banned, all of a sudden the GON Sports Forum is unconstitutional???? What in the WORLD does the number of one team's fans that have been banned have to do with A N Y T H I N G ???



  Oh my God!!! What a bunch of whining!! THEY HAVE NEVER BANNED A UGA FAN


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Keep trying Proside.  You couldn't handle me the first go round.  You definitely can't do it trying to talk your crap and hide from the mods at the same time.



 Then when they get him it will be a conspiracy against anyone that isnt a UGA fan!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2010)

you guys still haven't named one...

Blacksmoke...step out into some fresh air, breath deep,...who said anything about Constitutionality?

If you do want to discourse on politics, meet me in the political forum

you lil doggies like to gang up, so, I'm always up for a scrap especially when outnumbered

By the way, quite a few post back, I attempted to redirect you boys to the original topic...my patriotic duty...which if I remember correctly was something to the effect of why UGA has problems keeping the best talent _IN STATE_
allowing the Elite teams from out of State to skim off the top

SGD if that is you, cool, always good to meet a fellow picker

To some of you other intellectually challenged souls, I'll leave the topic of "bias" for someone else

p.s. Smoke,...that's a pretty cool avatar


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Rip. A good buddy of mine is a Wildlife Photographer and I "steal" some of his shots from time to time  This one is one of my favorites.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Thanks Rip. A good buddy of mine is a Wildlife Photographer and I "steal" some of his shots from time to time  This one is one of my favorites.



that thing is awesome!

I had a guy call me last season, got my name from one of the hunting forums...anyway, said he was a wildlife photog, and wanted to come along on a turkey hunt, so I agreed.
Poor guy had minimal camo, lots of gear,...and ants in his pants!
We get all set up in a hot spot...and this dude is up and moving all over the place
so I got him and said "you have to be still and quiet,...invisible!"
We moved to another good spot, got set up and I managed to call in a hen, slipped in behind me, but she had company...all of a sudden I hear movement by the photog...and she's gone...so, we move a third time, this time we are in thick, I manage to call up another hen in a fighting mood, she's clucking an purring and spittin mad, put on a heck of a show...and he did not get a single shot...nor did I
Maybe this year he'llhave  a little more experience,...did take some good shots of yours truly...but kept them all.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> that thing is awesome!
> 
> I had a guy call me last season, got my name from one of the hunting forums...anyway, said he was a wildlife photog, and wanted to come along on a turkey hunt, so I agreed.
> Poor guy had minimal camo, lots of gear,...and ants in his pants!
> ...




Dang man, that sucks! Don't you hate a rookie?  

I would post all of his pics on here, but don't want to make him mad. He really has some unbelievable shots though. The kind that you see in the big publication magazines.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> you guys still haven't named one...
> 
> Blacksmoke...step out into some fresh air, breath deep,...who said anything about Constitutionality?
> 
> ...



Hey Rip I do play but that's not me.  It's Jeff Bridges.  The pic is from the movie Crazy Heart.  If you love music, and maybe even if you don't, you'll love that movie.  Ryan Bingham, remember that name.  He wrote and recorded the theme song for the movie.  A lot of us here like the same stuff as far as music.  Check him out if you like what some people call alternative country or Americana.  He's awsome.  Justin Townes Earle (Steve's son) is another.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Then when they get him it will be a conspiracy against anyone that isnt a UGA fan!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Rip I do play but that's not me.  It's Jeff Bridges.  The pic is from the movie Crazy Heart.  If you love music, and maybe even if you don't, you'll love that movie.  Ryan Bingham, remember that name.  He wrote and recorded the theme song for the movie.  A lot of us here like the same stuff as far as music.  Check him out if you like what some people call alternative country or Americana.  He's awsome.  Justin Townes Earle (Steve's son) is another.



 I thought that I had seen that pic before.
I got a girl who wants to take me to catch the drive by truckers, don't know much about them, but I think they fit into that genre.
Speaking of Americana, I met a dude last fall while cattin around an Atl waterin hole who is the drummer for a guy whose name I can't recall, but this dude is pretty darn good, ya'll probably know him by name, he gave me a CD, I'll check it out and let you know...good stuff.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dang man, that sucks! Don't you hate a rookie?



 yea, dang green horns


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Rip I do play but that's not me.  It's Jeff Bridges.  The pic is from the movie Crazy Heart.  If you love music, and maybe even if you don't, you'll love that movie.  Ryan Bingham, remember that name.  He wrote and recorded the theme song for the movie.  A lot of us here like the same stuff as far as music.  Check him out if you like what some people call alternative country or Americana.  He's awsome.  Justin Townes Earle (Steve's son) is another.



I love Bingham's voice. His look shocked me compared to hs sound. I was expecting an old, beat up, cowboy type. Has an awesome style though!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zelvaxvTaUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zelvaxvTaUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I thought that I had seen that pic before.
> I got a girl who wants to take me to catch the drive by truckers, don't know much about them, but I think they fit into that genre.
> Speaking of Americana, I met a dude last fall while cattin around an Atl waterin hole who is the drummer for a guy whose name I can't recall, but this dude is pretty darn good, ya'll probably know him by name, he gave me a CD, I'll check it out and let you know...good stuff.



Dude you will love DBT!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I thought that I had seen that pic before.
> I got a girl who wants to take me to catch the drive by truckers, don't know much about them, but I think they fit into that genre.
> Speaking of Americana, I met a dude last fall while cattin around an Atl waterin hole who is the drummer for a guy whose name I can't recall, but this dude is pretty darn good, ya'll probably know him by name, he gave me a CD, I'll check it out and let you know...good stuff.



Cool man.  The Truckers are probably my favorite band.  They are at least in my top three anyway.  Just great rock music with a Southern twang in it.  Great band.

I'm going to see them in Atlanta this Saturday and can't wait.

Some other people for you to check out are Chris Knight and Adam Hood if you like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I love Bingham's voice. His look shocked me compared to hs sound. I was expecting an old, beat up, cowboy type. Has an awesome style though!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zelvaxvTaUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zelvaxvTaUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I know what you mean Adam.  I had actually been listening to him for a bit before the movie came out but he sounds like a guy who is much older and has done some hard living.  He and Justin Townes Earle are two of my newest favorites.  Bingham and his band actually had a part in the movie that was pretty cool.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 9, 2010)

Check out Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms". Mark Knopfler and Ryan Bingham sound like they could be the same person.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *OK all you frustrated rock star wannabees, lets get this thread back on track.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was an empty headed gas bag that spent most of his time crying about people who had insulted his love interest Tim Tebow.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *OK all you frustrated rock star wannabees, lets get this thread back on track.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Low IQ [UF fan] Never really made sence with his posts. He was in love with Tebow! Allthough I think Tebow didnt even know his name! Sick if you ask me! That just about sums it up,except for his side kick Kevin


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Cool man.  The Truckers are probably my favorite band.  They are at least in my top three anyway.  Just great rock music with a Southern twang in it.  Great band.
> 
> I'm going to see them in Atlanta this Saturday and can't wait.
> 
> Some other people for you to check out are Chris Knight and Adam Hood if you like that kind of stuff.



Me too,...look for the guy in jeans...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 10, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *OK all you frustrated rock star wannabees, lets get this thread back on track.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proside was a poster that got railroaded by a select few on here because of a picture that he used as his avatar. He was a die hard Gator fan that went to UF and played football in the late 70's for the Gators. He had a special admiration for Tebow as a football player and person. He called it the way he saw it and sometimes went over the top to defend the Gators record against UGA. He readily admitted defeat at the hands of Bama this year and his loyalty to the Gators was called into question by some. I have known him for about 12 years. I am not defending his actions on here, but thought I would give you an objective point of view. Before any of you jump on me about taking the moral highground here, I don't want to here it.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, I go out of the country for 2 weeks and lookie what happens

DeWalt, perhaps when you have been on here a while longer than 2 months you will realize that we enjoy good discussion and debate about our teams and CFB in general.  If you are just another stir the pot, trolling interneturd then you will pass along with time just like the other bad stools that have come and gone.

Welcome aboard, donkeyhead.


oh, and if you want some fresh material for over the top insulting...then let me just say...

Go Gamecocks!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Me too,...look for the guy in jeans...



PM sent.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2010)

This just about sums it up! This is for our newest [older friend]!!<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zTJOnn6SJNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zTJOnn6SJNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 10, 2010)

*Upon advice from calmer heads I will stop antagonizing others on this forum.

And to calm the waters I am deleting my posts in this thread.

Let there be peace in land of GON

:*


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure where you came up with the 2 month figure, I've been a member here as DeWalt since Jan 09, and have been enjoying the GON forum since 2004.



It appears guilty as charged, welcome back proside


just remember not to say "the eyewitness couldn't have know it was me....I was wearing a mask" to the police


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtkVefDcZNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtkVefDcZNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 10, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I'm not sure where you came up with the 2 month figure, I've been a member here as DeWalt since Jan 09, and have been enjoying the GON forum since 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I got it, thanks for the tip..*


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 10, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtkVefDcZNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtkVefDcZNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Yoko


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 11, 2010)

Peace in the valley.


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Proside was a poster that got railroaded by a select few on here because of a picture that he used as his avatar. He was a die hard Gator fan that went to UF and played football in the late 70's for the Gators. He had a special admiration for Tebow as a football player and person. He called it the way he saw it and sometimes went over the top to defend the Gators record against UGA. He readily admitted defeat at the hands of Bama this year and his loyalty to the Gators was called into question by some. I have known him for about 12 years. I am not defending his actions on here, but thought I would give you an objective point of view. Before any of you jump on me about taking the moral highground here, I don't want to here it.



If he bashed bammer you wouldn't have such an objective point of view. 

Some guys on here act like if they haven't talked to you face to face, you don't know what your talking about.


----------

